# Release Notes for iCUE 4.27.168



## CORSAIR_Marcus (16. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.

*Version 4.27.168

Software Enhancements*

Corsair virtual playback driver is now WHQL certified
Resolved an issue with the Home Page showing a white screen on Windows N platforms
Resolved an issue with some info buttons requiring two clicks to open
Profile color change no longer stays black if it was previously selected
*HID Product Enhancements*

Resolved an issue that prevented lighting customization if Nexus is unplugged
M65 Ultra Gestures can now be assigned to Key Assignments by a physical tilt of the mouse
*DIY Product Enhancements*

Spiral Rainbow on Vengeance RGB DDR5 will now play its lighting properly
Resolved an issue with monitor selection for video playback on LS100
Xeneon series of monitors will now properly show up in iCUE after a power cycle


----------

